# Flight Gear Gut oder schlecht?



## msimpr (23. November 2010)

Guten Abend

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Spiel FlightGear

Was haltet ihr von dem Spiel?

Findet ihr das spannend oder öde?

Kann man es empfehlen runterzuladen oder lohnt es sich eher das teure FlightSimulator zu kaufen?

Bin auf eure Antworten gespannt


----------



## BlackHawk3 (30. November 2010)

Kommt drauf an, welche Anforderungen du an ein Spiel hast.


----------



## Gast1111 (30. November 2010)

Hey,
kommt wirklich ganz auf deine Anforderungen an,
ich z.B finde alle aktuellen Flugsimulatoren Scheiß* weil eben überall diese riesigen 2D Flecken sind und dann ab und zu ein Bäumchen oder Haus mal in 3D dargestellt wird, ich würde sagen Flight Gear kannste ja mal ausprobieren (Ist ja kostenlos) aber ich rate dir definitiv vom FSX etc. ab (Ich hab ihn selber ) Viele FSX Fans werden dir sicher sagen wie toll der ist, aber das ist ihre subjektive beurteilung und wenn man ganz objektiv ist muss man eingestehen das das Geld mehr oder weniger Rausgeworfen ist.
mfg


----------



## BlackHawk3 (30. November 2010)

Na ja, ganz ehrlich ist die Grafik ziehmlich besch***** beim FSX. Habe ihn selber, finde sogar Flight Simulator 2004 besser. Auch viel zu lange einarbeit.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (3. Dezember 2010)

Bei Flugsims kommt es nicht primär auf Grafik oder Story an, sondern darauf das Flugverhalten und Steuerung der Machinen so exakt wie möglich nachzubilden. Bei Kamflugsims wie LockOn oder BlackShark kommen noch alle möglichen Waffensysteme dazu. Das ist viel aufwendiger zu realisieren und zu programmieren, als so eine stumpfsinnige "Flugrally" wie HAWX. Da mag zwar Grafik top sein, aber alles andere einfach nur Murks ist. Und lange Einarbeitung gehört bei Simulationen einfach dazu.

So muss jeder entscheiden, ob er realistische Flieger und Waffen haben will, aber dafür bei der Grafik Abstriche machen muss, oder er einfach Serious Sam in den Wolken für Zwischendurch mit guter Optik will. Beides gleichzeitig geht nicht, jedenfalls kenne ich keine solche Simulationen.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ja, aber FSX sieht aus wie Google Earth 3D...


----------



## muertel (4. Dezember 2010)

Na wenn du meinst 

*NICHT* alle Details auf max. :

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] Flight Simulator X *Quatsch und Bilder* Thread IV

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] Flight Simulator X *Quatsch und Bilder* Thread IV


Ich finde Google Earth sieht schlechter aus :p


P.s.: Ohne dass man selber Hand an seine .cfg legt sieht der FSX nicht so schön aus! Alle Regler nach rechts und auf geile Grafik warten hat eher den gegenteiligen Effekt! Und die Einarbeitungszeit ist beim FSX doch nicht lang - was erwartest du denn von einer Simulation!! Schon mal den "Digital Combat Simulator" gespielt?


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2010)

he die Bilder sind echt cool, aber hast du nen Toturial, wie ich die Dateien verändere?


----------



## muertel (4. Dezember 2010)

Grundsätzlich erfährst du alles hier:

NEUES Grafikkompedium 2010: FSX, Tweaks, CFG, Out of Memory - FSX Hilfe - FS-Flightcrew

JACK RABBITz hats einfach drauf, hab meine .cfg auch nach seiner Anleitung gepimt und bin voll zufrieden damit! Wenn du die Qualität von Plexis Bildern erreichen willst, musst du natürlich noch Szenerien nachkaufen bzw. runterladen, es gibt richtig gute welche gratis sind und saugeil ausschauen.


Alternativ kannst du es hier auch probieren:

Bojote's Tweaking and Tuning tool for FSX


Ich würde an deiner Stelle aber erst mal Jacks Tutorial durchlesen, dann kannst du deine .cfg richtig an deinen Pc anpassen.


----------

